# The First Egg!



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow! I am so surprised and excited! Around 2:00 today, I went out and opened the door to the chicken coop...and there it is! A light brown egg sitting in the middle of the straw under the roosting bar.
Boy, was I excited! The egg had a blood stain on it, but that's normal. This egg was pretty substantially sized, too! My brother and I both know Atari, our Barred Rock, layed it because she had been doing the egg squat all the time. We also checked her and her vent was moist. Definitely Atari!
That was her first egg at 23 weeks old! What a lovely surprise. The added light in the coop from 5:00 pm to 8:00 pm really helped! We just got a light in there last night, and lo and behold, an egg the next day!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's pretty cool. I don't supplement light and we either get a few silkie eggs or hubs BUYS THEM!!!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Gotta love them Barred Rocks!


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Gotta love them Barred Rocks!


They sure are friendly, and good layers too! We got a second egg today - my brother and I ate it right after school. Let me tell you, my brother has NEVER liked eggs before in his life...but one bite of a farm fresh egg from his favorite chicken changed his perspective! Every day he eats eggs now.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Congratulations!!!Nothing like a farm fresh egg from your chickens.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Congratulations!!!Nothing like a farm fresh egg from your chickens.


It sure was tasty!


----------



## Poultrybreeder (Nov 18, 2017)

Wigwam7 said:


> It sure was tasty!


I'll bet! Farm fresh eggs taste so much better than store bought ones.


----------

